# Anyone ever use this



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Instant Amazon by Marc Weiss


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

sorry i havent used it, looks interesting, i wonder if it darkens the water up a bit in addition to the other things it does


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Do you know the ingredients? I have just started to experiment with Tetra Blackwater Extract. The bottle has listed on it vitamins B2, B6, nicotinic amide, panthenol, biotin, and peat extract. I have noticed my nattereri are more active than before. Since I don't use carbon in my filers, I only have to add what I take out from water changes.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

U dont use carbon? how do u keep your water clean?


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Cobra said:


> U dont use carbon? how do u keep your water clean?


 Through water changes. I only use carbon to remove medication or dissolved organic compounds.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Got 3 bottles from big als. Will try t'row on my rhom tank. Will post info t'row.


----------



## Yarbles! (Oct 23, 2004)

Good question, had a similar one myself.
The main two reasons I know of to use anything like Instant Amazon, Amazon Rain, Blackwater Extract etc.. are to soften the water and lower the pH. But the water in my tank is already soft and acidic. Definitely give it a shot if your water is hard & alkaline. I want to replenish vitamins and minerals too so I am trying a little bit of Kent's Blackwater Expert on my RBP's.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Cobra said:


> U dont use carbon? how do u keep your water clean?


 Carbon isn't necessary in a tank, it just keeps the water extra clear and helps remove smells


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

In fact using carbon can be detrimental if you grow live plants. It also needs replacing about every 4 - 6 weeks.

I don't use that particular product, but I do use Kent Blackwater extract in my P tank. It doesn't stain the water heavily, but it has improved plant growth, and my Spilo seems to like it.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Scarlet said:


> In fact using carbon can be detrimental if you grow live plants.


 That's why I don't use carbon, I have plant too.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Contents: 16 oz (480 ml.) Herbal and mineral extracts containing fulvic and humic acids, natural vitamins, hormones, trace elements and enzymic activated biocatalysts discovered by Marc Weiss in the Amazon Rainforest.

Exactly quoted off the contents on the label. 
On the front of the label it says:
BLACKWATER BREEDER &MAINTENANCE FORMULA
hatchery proven blackwater conditioner
Concentrated: treats 960 gallons (3,600 liters)
spawning, fertility, and color amplifier for rainforest fishes and plants.
neutralizes ammonia. helps soften water.
biologically turns food and plant waste into fertilizer
does not support algae growth
biologically discourages ich from adhering to fish's skin
allows plants to survive with less light and thickens stems, leaves, and roots
*Not sure if its bullshit in a bottle. Only time will tell.*


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Contents: 16 oz (480 ml.) Herbal and mineral extracts containing fulvic and humic acids, natural vitamins, hormones, trace elements and enzymic activated biocatalysts discovered by Marc Weiss in the Amazon Rainforest.
> 
> Exactly quoted off the contents on the label.
> On the front of the label it says:
> ...










and it also grates cheese and makes curlyfries.just add water and u have an instant wife


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Death in # said:


> jerry_plakyda said:
> 
> 
> > Contents: 16 oz (480 ml.) Herbal and mineral extracts containing fulvic and humic acids, natural vitamins, hormones, trace elements and enzymic activated biocatalysts discovered by Marc Weiss in the Amazon Rainforest.
> ...


 If only that was true!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Since I put this stuff in its amazing how these fish are behaving. It seems like the territorial issues that terns are known for doesn't even exist in my tank anymore. They are like doing the dance together all 4 of them. It didn't darken the water though. Maybe this stuff lacks peat. Its like catnip for fish...Highly recommended...


----------



## liquidshred (Oct 12, 2004)

how much did u pay for it?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

liquidshred said:


> how much did u pay for it?


 It usually goes for 8.00 average sometimes more. I picked it up from bigalsonline.com for 5.99.


----------



## anubis (Oct 9, 2004)

Got a question about this stuff. I have a RB in a 55 gallon with a pleco. What effect would it have on the pleco? Don't want to harm him, but wouldn't mind my P getting a little more "peppy".


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Won't harm your pleco. Plecos are south american fish also and I have one in my pygo tank.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Death in # said:


> jerry_plakyda said:
> 
> 
> > Contents: 16 oz (480 ml.) Herbal and mineral extracts containing fulvic and humic acids, natural vitamins, hormones, trace elements and enzymic activated biocatalysts discovered by Marc Weiss in the Amazon Rainforest.
> ...


























now "THATS INCREDIBLE"

heck if it can do even 1/2 those things it sounds worth $8. to me!! especially the plant stuff, although my guys have taken to light well...


----------



## Yarbles! (Oct 23, 2004)

I'd recommend keeping track of your pH if you try it. I used half the dosage of Kent's Blackwater Expert and my pH dropped off the scale, below 5.0!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Yarbles said:


> I'd recommend keeping track of your pH if you try it. I used half the dosage of Kent's Blackwater Expert and my pH dropped off the scale, below 5.0!


 This stuff is alot different then Kent's. Even though my water is soft and ph neutral out of tap I use aragonite formula crushed coral to buffer because my bioload alone lowers the ph. I also do water change now twice a week because p's reaching 7" and wet dry filter producing lots of nitrates. Don't worry about me. I'm on top of my water quality game. But for newbies, make sure you understand how to take care of your water first before trying anything.


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

> But for newbies, make sure you understand how to take care of your water first before trying anything.


Exactly.


----------

